# I've been eating a lot of cheese lately, and my belly fat is just melting away.



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Swiss, mostly. Also some cheddar and parmesan.

Anyway, the old belly-pinch is thinning out quickly and the scale says 2.5 lighter.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I feel your pain. I'm the lightest I've been since high school. It's a difficult sacrifice.  I've been into more exotic cheeses, but some are cheddar variants.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Your body needs fats to function. Let me guess -- your skin is doing better as well. 

BTW, fat in diet does not equal fat on body.


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

DesnaePhoto said:


> Your body needs fats to function. Let me guess -- your skin is doing better as well.
> 
> BTW, fat in diet does not equal fat on body.


That is good to know because I have been avoiding cheese due to the fat content.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I experience something similar with ice cream. I don't know if it's the dairy or the fat content....


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

That's it. It's all fromage weekend for me!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds like you are flirting with, or have stumbled into the Atkins diet. Proteins (cheese, meat, eggs, etc.) and few carbs. It sounds counterintuitive (eating fattier foods and loosing fat) but it worked for me.

Bon fromage!


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

I think it's the holes in the Swiss that's helping with the weight loss.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Eating cheese = weight loss

?????

Why are there so many "thinness impaired" people here in Wisconsin?

Oh yeah, we deep fry our cheese.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

What Creeky fails to mention is that his nose is twitching a lot and he has developed an unrational fear of cats!


----------



## Rolando (Jan 13, 2005)

Eat nuts! They are loaded with good fats and vitamins. On many days, my lunch consists of an apple and a bag of mixed nuts.....I am losing weight.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Are you also riding the trainer 3 hours a day?


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

The answer is both very simple, and yet (given today's environment) very complicated. The basic premise is eat it as mother nature produced it. If you can't walk out, harvest, and eat it, DON'T! (Please use some common sense here. If you live in LA, don't just eat crow, rat, and pigeon. But processed foods lack minerals, vitamins, and other essential nutrients that our bodies need to function properly.)


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Which side of the bed do you sleep on? That may actually be what's doing the trick here.


----------



## ebarker9 (Dec 3, 2006)

DesnaePhoto said:


> The answer is both very simple, and yet (given today's environment) very complicated. The basic premise is eat it as mother nature produced it. If you can't walk out, harvest, and eat it, DON'T! (Please use some common sense here. If you live in LA, don't just eat crow, rat, and pigeon. But processed foods lack minerals, vitamins, and other essential nutrients that our bodies need to function properly.)


You're arguing that cheese is how "mother nature produced it"?


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

I find cutting the cheese makes my pants fit better.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Aren't you the one doing some kind of silly whacko training regimen, too?

I don't eat much cheese, but I used to eat VERY few oils. Now I focus on including plenty in my diet, and I feel less permanently ravenous...


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

the mayor said:


> I find cutting the cheese makes my pants fit better.


+1 on this, it also tends to give me more "personal space" at work.


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

Not much of a cheese shop, is it?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

no, I don't ride the trainer for 3 hours. the most I've ever done that torture device is 1:15 but that was several years ago.

re: "silly whacko training regimen" I guess that's in the eye of the beholder. vo2 intervals and core work seem to be pretty well established though....


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Vo2*

I do those too, but they look more like "find a 5 minute hill. Ride it as hard as you can. Do it a bunch."

Or, more sciencey, "2 sets of 4 x 5 minutes."

I think I read a post about your training program that looked like a nonlinear regression model or something... I would not even remember what to do next!


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

js1221 said:


> That is good to know because I have been avoiding cheese due to the fat content.


You should do more research, though.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Argentius said:


> I do those too, but they look more like "find a 5 minute hill. Ride it as hard as you can. Do it a bunch."
> 
> Or, more sciencey, "2 sets of 4 x 5 minutes."
> 
> I think I read a post about your training program that looked like a nonlinear regression model or something... I would not even remember what to do next!


nonlinear regression... definitely not me. 

"find a 5 minute hill. Ride it as hard as you can. Do it a bunch." - that's me.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> nonlinear regression... definitely not me.
> 
> "find a 5 minute hill. Ride it as hard as you can. Do it a bunch." - that's me.


Awesome.

Balancing real training with my stupid 20-hours a week of commuting is annoying. I'm actually going to break down and get another power meter here shortly, too, to "really" really train again. 

If I back the commuting down to 14-16 hours (4 days / wk,) I think I should have the gas left to turn 2 days into Commutervals. As long as I have realistic expectations, I suppose...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

went out with a buddy today and just beat the carp out of each other for 2 hours. 
highly scientific.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

You've inspired me. Nothing but triple cheese and meat pizza for me from now on.


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> went out with a buddy today and just beat the carp out of each other for 2 hours.
> highly scientific.


I do that all the time with one of my buddies, but it's more like me just hanging on to his wheel while he pummels me into the ground...He's an absolute beast; he came in second in his age group at duathalon world championships last year.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> went out with a buddy today and just beat the carp out of each other for 2 hours.
> highly scientific.


My training has been the same way- ride at an endurance/tempo pace when I'm alone, then ride with a group of mostly P1/2 men for 70+ miles on the weekends. Yesterday was slightly insane


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

it's probably the same sort of thing behind those studies finding that people on low fat diets tend to do worse than people who eat moderate amounts of fat. as I understand it, fats (and protein) are more satisfying, and you end up eating fewer calories overall. carb's tend to make you crave carb's. 
my wife used to buy low fat everything. nothing tasted good. now when I do the shopping, I shop the perimeter of the store, just the way that they tell you to.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

DesnaePhoto said:


> The answer is both very simple, and yet (given today's environment) very complicated. The basic premise is eat it as mother nature produced it. If you can't walk out, harvest, and eat it, DON'T! (Please use some common sense here.* If you live in LA, don't just eat crow, rat, and pigeon.* But processed foods lack minerals, vitamins, and other essential nutrients that our bodies need to function properly.)


Damn, that eliminates two of my favorite foods. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

DesnaePhoto said:


> The answer is both very simple, and yet (given today's environment) very complicated. The basic premise is eat it as mother nature produced it. If you can't walk out, harvest, and eat it, DON'T! (Please use some common sense here. If you live in LA, don't just eat crow, rat, and pigeon. But processed foods lack minerals, vitamins, and other essential nutrients that our bodies need to function properly.)


Along these lines, if you really want to learn about food and our diets and what is healthy and not healthy then I recommend two outstanding books:

_The Omnivore's Dilemma_

and

_In Defense of Food_

Both are by Michael Pollan, a journalism professor who did a hell of a lot of research to put all that great info together, and are definitely worth the time. Read it and you'll start to understand why some cultures eat diets most "food scientists" would consider terrible but are apparently perfectly healthy based on the health of those cultures. On the other hand, the health obsessed U.S. population--that eats all kinds of processed foods engineered to be good for us but are actually probably terrible for us--are not very healthy at all on a comparative basis. We spend more time and attention focusing on health but somehow do a terrible job.

There may be good explanations for the "French Paradox" and the healthy mediterranean diet and why some cultures eat solely animals products and are very healthy (such as the Inuit who eat seal blubber and are very healthy and some African tribes that eat only cow meat, cow blood, and cow milk and are also perfectly heatlhy without all our diseases) and some eat not meat and are very heatlhy as well.

P.S. A steak in the U.S. is not really a steak as our bodies used to know and an egg is not an egg as our bodies used to know it.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

BRAAAAAaaaaaPPP!!!


----------

